# Radiator Repair



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking for a recommendation for a radiator repair (JD tractor), small split in a seam... unit in good shape. Unit is out.:blink: Prefer someone in Pcola/West Side if possible. Thanks!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

There's a radiator shop on Hwy 29, Enfinger I believe is their name. They did a good job on my truck a few years ago.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response, plan to contact them tomorrow.


----------

